# Temps de livraison !



## Apple Addict 62 (31 Août 2012)

Hello à tous !

Je sais pas trop où poster ce post... donc il sera ici.

Il y a un mois quasiment jour pour jour mon iMac 21' 2,66 Ghz me lâchait suite à une surtension !
Je sais que de nouveau iMac doivent arriver mais je ne pouvais pas attendre 2 mois sans ordi donc j'ai commandé dans un Apple Reseller.
Je me suis fait plaisir au passage j'ai pris un iMac 27' avec le processeur i7 et la carte graphique 2Go et je le passerai moi-même à 16 Go de Ram (bah je suis photographe faut que le traitement photo tourne vite !)

Ce qui me prend la tête c'est que depuis plus d'un mois j'attend toujours ma machine !!

En ayant vraiment marre (et j'ai des reportages photos en attente depuis un mois) j'ai téléphoné à Apple pour gueuler un coups... et là réponse cash du conseiller :
_"L'Apple Reseller chez qui vous etes allé vous arnaque, un ordi classique c'est 2 à 3 jours pour la livraison, sur commande c'est 7 jours maxi ! Annuler votre commande et commandez le site Apple, vous aurez votre ordi en fin de semaine prochaine !"_

Je trouve hallucinante une tel réponse de la part d'Apple !! Même choquante !

*Deux questions :
-> Un mois de délai vous trouvez que c'est long pour recevoir un Mac modifié ou c'est dans les délai habituel ?
-> Avez-vous une adresse mail ou un numéro de téléphone pour joindre un service commerciale Apple ?* Car le seul que je trouve c'est Apple Store et là il réponde qu'il n'en savent rien des commandes autres que celle de l'Apple Store...

Par contre ce que j'apprécie c'est que mon Apple Reseller m'a fait 5% de réduc lors de la commande de mon Mac et là j'ai à nouveau le droit à 10 % pour s'excuser de l'attente ! Bref sur une machine de 2200 euros c'est sympa ! J'aurai l'up-grade du processeur et de la carte graphique quasiment gratuit au final !


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses à mes 2 questions !!


----------



## Apple Addict 62 (31 Août 2012)

Personne n'a jamais commandé d'ordi avec une modification ? Histoire de savoir quel délai vous avez eut ?


----------



## Romuald (31 Août 2012)

Apple Addict 62 a dit:


> Hello à tous !
> 
> Je sais pas trop où poster ce post... donc il sera ici.


Donc tu prends le risque de te faire chambrer...

Pourquoi descendre à la cave où il est écrit à l'entrée 'Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... *et pas forcément du Mac !*' alors qu'en tête de forum il y a un petit coin qui s'appelle Réagissez ? 


En gros, ton problème de délai de livraison, dans cette partie du forum on s'en cogne grave.


----------



## Apple Addict 62 (31 Août 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc tu prends le risque de te faire chambrer...
> 
> Pourquoi descendre à la cave où il est écrit à l'entrée 'Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... *et pas forcément du Mac !*' alors qu'en tête de forum il y a un petit coin qui s'appelle Réagissez ?
> 
> ...



Bah la terrasse c'est rarement à la cave !! :rateau: et dans "pas forcément du Mac" cela veut dire que l'on parle un peu de Mac...

Bon plus sérieusement je ne savais pas trop où poster donc je l'ai mis la ou cela allait créer le moins de probleme en cas d'erreur  mais dans ce cas je pars créer un autre poste ailleurs...


----------



## ergu (31 Août 2012)

Apple Addict 62 a dit:


> -> Avez-vous une adresse mail



Bah oui.
C'te question!


----------



## Apple Addict 62 (31 Août 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Bah oui.
> C'te question!



Bah au moins cela n'aura pas été vain ! J'aurais au moins un souri, voir même un peu ri !

Je retourne hiberner car l'iPad ça va bien 5 min mais un mois complet je commence à en avoir marre ! Et la je m'apercois que cette machine est très loin d'être autonome sans un Mac !


----------



## Powerdom (1 Septembre 2012)

Apple Addict 62 a dit:


> J'aurais au moins un souri,



 ?


----------



## subsole (1 Septembre 2012)

Apple Addict 62 a dit:


> J'aurais au moins un souri,






Powerdom a dit:


> ?


Bin oui, c'est un mâle.


----------



## jc7net (15 Mai 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc tu prends le risque de te faire chambrer...
> 
> Pourquoi descendre à la cave où il est écrit à l'entrée 'Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... *et pas forcément du Mac !*' alors qu'en tête de forum il y a un petit coin qui s'appelle Réagissez ?
> 
> ...


Ai ai aie… j’ai viens de découvrir mon erreur  dans mon dernier poste.. suis chambrer en 5.. 4.. 3.. Pardonnnnnn


----------



## loustic (16 Mai 2021)

Un délai de livraison de 9 années c'est un peu long, mais quand même pardonné !


----------



## aCLR (16 Mai 2021)

jc7net a dit:


> viens de découvrir mon erreur


Sujet déplacé ^^


----------

